
Here’s a $99 Android tablet running Ice Cream Sandwich you can buy right now - evo_9
http://venturebeat.com/2011/12/06/ice-cream-tablet-from-mips/
======
SlipperySlope
Sold out now - apparently will be available for sale in the USA in a few
months for $99.

